# Refrigerador de AC trabajando con energia solar



## mixe (Jun 7, 2007)

Tengo un cliente que es un poquito necio y quiere instalar por fuerza un refrigerador de 9 pies alimentado con energia solar.

El problema es que lo ocupa ya!, y en mi ciudad nada mas encuentro el inversor de marca steren a 400 W y cuyas especificaciones estan limitas a que su periodo de trabajo es de 10 minutos.
He investigado y al parecer el problema está en que el motor del compresor demanda una corriente pico alta al arranque. De manera que mi inversor por si solo no puede proporcionarsela ,ademas desconozco que efecto puede traer dicha demanda en el inversor.

Si tienen alguna sugerencia de algun dispositivo externo o alguna configuracion de banco de capacitores u otra solucion, será bienvenida.


GRACIAS POR SU TIEMPO?


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 8, 2007)

Todo refrigerador tiene una chapa donde especifica el consumo nominal y el pico en W o en A.
Inversor de 1500W existe. Lo que dudo es los 100m² de paneles solares donde ponerlos.


----------



## Ramon PR (Jun 10, 2007)

Saludos estoy interesado en el tema. Quisiea sader como te va con el inverter y que inverter usaste. Quisiera saber cual es el problema con utilisar un motor con escovillas por que me digeron que no puedo utilisar un motor de escovillas. Es que quisiera saver como puedo hacer que funsione mi nevera con un inverter todo el tiempo para poder aorar energia ya que el consumo en donde vivo esta aumentado.


----------



## mixe (Jun 11, 2007)

hola:
pues segun he investigado, el refrigerador al arranque consume cuatro veces su corriente nominal. Por lo que deduzco que tambien es 4 veces la potencia nominal.Para un refrigerador de
10pies de la marca samsung, la potencia nominal es de 180W. Por lo que creo que un inversor de 500 W constantes y 900W maximo nos puede servir. Ya lo tenemos ubicado. No hemos hecho pruebas pero es un hecho que en dias proximos lo instalaremos. Lo de las escobillas me imagino que es porque como son contactos mecanico-electricos estos generan chispas que representan picos de corriente permanentes. Esto es pura suposicion, si lo averiguas bien me pasas la información.

Seguimos en contacto y gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 11, 2007)

Si es un refrigerador nuevo con inverter, cualquier inversor te va andar.
Pero para motor común necesitas un inverter "especial" con onda senoidal y carga inductiva. Algo muy raro.


----------



## fitocondria (Jun 18, 2007)

en www.energia-solar.com.mx compro todo lo de energía alternativa. No he revisado el foro y no se de donde seas. pero hay paneles de 150watts o generadores eólicos de 400 watts muy accesibles.

También ahí encontraras muchos inversores de diferentes capacidades.

La potencia que consume el refrigerador multiplicala por 3 para saber que tipo de inversor necesitaras (esto lo haces con todos los aparatos electromotrices), para que trabajes de forma tranquila por si luego se les ocurre conectar más cosas.

en mi caso tengo un frigobar de 300 watts (300w X 3=900w) elegí un inversor de 1000w($700) con un modo de 1800 w pico por 5 segundos, este frigobar esta siendo alimentado por generador eólico de 400w($9600) y 4 baterías marinas($700*4=$2800), y un inversor de 1000w, espero que te sirva de algo.


----------



## mixe (Jun 18, 2007)

soy de culiacan

claro que si me sirve tu información, viene a confirmar lo que he investigado, ya compramos todo y estamos a punto de ir a conectarlo, tenemos un controlador de carga de 40amp, pero nos dicen que es mejor conectar el inversor directamente a las baterias . Que dices tu a eso?


Gracias por tu tiempo y espero tu respuesta


----------



## job78 (Sep 17, 2007)

Saludos a todos, soy nuevo en el foro

Talvez ya es tarde para contestar, pero te doy mi opinión

En tu lugar no instalaría un refrigerador de AC con fotovoltaico, no es económicamente viable, en tu lugar pondría un refrigerador a DC especialmente para fotovoltaico, pueden funcionar conectándoles desde un módulo de 85W, ó hasta 3 módulos de 85W y requieren solo de 3 baterías de 105Ah es lo más viable, conectándole 3 módulos inclusive pueden congelar.

Espero te sirva la respuesta

Saludos desde Puebla


----------



## rodrigo espinoza (Jun 30, 2008)

yo  creo que sale mas barato conectar estos aparatos a la linea electrica y los apararatos de consumo alternado aplicarles las tecnicas mencionadas


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 30, 2008)

Hola, yo tengo un inversor de 1200 VA que se usa para ordenadores, este aparato aquí vale menos de 70 euros y funciona con 24 voltios, con las baterías que trae de fabrica que son de 7,5 Amp.  dura como 20 a 40 minutos, si le pones dos de auto de 12v en serie y 60 Amp. te dura horas y horas , solo tienes que enfriar los transistores con aire forzado (un ventilador)
y como el grupo refrigerador no esta continuo andando es factible que pueda ser alimentado por energía solar, cargando las dos baterías por separado con dos reguladores distintos aunque las dos baterías están en serie para dar los 24 volt.

Un saludo


----------



## lavincho (Jun 30, 2008)

Estimado tratando de colaborar un poco te digo que los refrigeradores de acuerdo al tipo de compresor que tengan sea tipo rotativo o scroll las corrientes de arranque pueden ir de 3 y hasta 7 veces la nominal en un lapso muy corto, su consumo tipico de 120watt hasta 250watt, alimentar esto con un inversor para ahorrar  su corriente serà aprox entre 1.2 a 1.8 amper tìpicos para ese tamaño requiere un consumo de bateria dificil de recuperar en el tiempo con energia solar salvo que tengas una gran superficie de paneles como otro colega te dijo anteriormente es un proyecto muy caro, talves si realizas un montaje en serie y paralelo de baterias de reconversiòn de gases con placas de calcio puedas lograr acercarte a recuperar los que el inversor consume de las mismas para generar la tension y corriente alterna demandadas.atte lavincho


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 4, 2011)

nilfred dijo:


> todo refrigerador tiene una chapa donde especifica el consumo nominal y el pico en w o en a.
> Inversor de 1500w existe. Lo que dudo es los 100m² de paneles solares donde ponerlos.


jajajajaja buenisimo,ese cliente es de terror,no sabe nada,jajaja lo mejor de la noche



mixe dijo:


> hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo un cliente que es un poquito necio y quiere instalar por fuerza un refrigerador de 9 pies alimentado con energia solar.
> 
> ...


NO ES MAS FACIL CAMBIAR EL MOTOR a uno de 12V o 24V


----------



## wilson vasquez (Feb 20, 2013)

hola amigos soy wilson y soy nuevo en esta pagina estoy queriendo instalar una refrigerador a con un inversor mas panel solar y un heolico con baterias pero q*ue* inversor es el recomendable porque compre uno de 1000 w y no funciona y cuantas baterias de cuantos a-h y cuantos paneles solares de 85 w q*ue* tengo en mi medio y un heolico de 300 w q*ue* dispongo ahora en algunas de sus respuestas q*ue* vi acaso se nececita un inversor especial


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 20, 2013)

> cuantos paneles solares de 85 w q tengo en mi medio y un heolico de 300 w q dispongo ahora



te recomendaria algo asi.....

de 12 a 36 votls
*60/80 watts*
gas 134 a

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/BD52-12V-24V-36V-refrigeration-compressor-Solar-fridge-compressor/569360813.html


----------



## LucasNazario (Mar 5, 2013)

Colombia, 05 de marzo de 2013

Saludos a todos...

Soy tècnico especialista en refrigeraciòn comercial e industrial y tècnico especialista en electricidad fotovoltaica del SENA-Colombia.
Como proyecto de grado en esta instituciòn, demostrè que aparatos frigorìficos de bajo consumo con corriente alterna SI podìan funcionar con paneles solares, el estudio y la investigaciòn me tomò seis meses, pero lo logramos con mi grupo de trabajo.
Con todo esto les quiero decir que ahora es posible aprovechar la energìa solar para electrodomèsticos de bajo consumo AC.

Las caracterìsticas tècnicas:

congelador comercial 154 W/h consumo
110 V
1,4 A
60 Hz

Hora Solar Pico: 4 horas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2013)

seria bueno que publicaras tus experiencia aqui en el foro ,no todos tenemos el facebook
bienvenido al foro


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 5, 2013)

me adiero al rey julien, seria bueno que nos compartas un poco como esta eso, ya que suena prometedor.


----------



## dinosurf (Mar 28, 2013)

Hola les cuento mi experiencia y pido su ayuda.
Instale un panel de 85w, con regulador de voltaje, 1 sola bateria marca curttis de 100 am y inversor de 500w  de onda modificada...a  un congelador.modelo:
Freeze Daewoo FF-200
Capacidad: 213
Eficiencia Energética " A++"
Consumo Mensual Kwh/mes: 12,6 kw mes
TODO ESTO ARRIBA DE MI KOMBI.
Al principio todo ok pero la bateria murio rapidamente menos de un mes ya qque las partidas del congelador eran exesibamente altas, por otro lado realice prubas donde dejaba cargando la bateria a su maxima carga 12,72 y la carga en la noche me alcanzo a durar 5:30 hrs sin arrojar error y la bateria se descargo a solo el 50% que era lo que nos habian recomendado, me imagino que era muy poca la bateria, creen que mejore poniendole 2 baterias mas 1 panel. o necesariamente debo inertir en un congelador de 12 volt y mejorar mi sitema.... si es asi de que forma..., me urge saberlo ya que estoy postulando afondos de apoyo para la innovacion, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## capitanp (Mar 30, 2013)

LucasNazario dijo:


> Colombia, 05 de marzo de 2013
> 
> Saludos a todos...
> 
> Soy tècnico especialista en refrigeraciòn comerci..........



6 meses!! claro estuvo muy nublado





dinosurf dijo:


> Hola les cuento mi experiencia y pido su ayuda.
> Instale un panel de 85w, con regul......




Para mi que tu panel no alcanza a cargar por completo la baterias...


----------



## agustinzzz (Mar 30, 2013)

Efectivamente como dice capitanp, no alcanza un panel a cargar la batería.
Haciendo una cuenta rápida, si tu batería es de 100 Ah quiere decir que puede acumular una carga de:

12V * 100Ah = 1200 Wh.

Si tu panel es de 85 W y quisieras cargar completamente la batería, necesitarías que el panel reciba plena luz durante el día igual a:

1200 Wh / 85 W = 14 horas.

No hay radiación solar durante 14 horas en un día, además existe el _índice de radiación_ que depende de la zona donde vivas afecta la generación de energía del panel. Es decir que esos 85W que debería generarte idealmente no son 85W realmente.

Por otro lado buscaría una mejor especificación del consumo del Freezer, ya que por lo general se recomienda un inversor de unos 1500W para este tipo de electrodoméstico por el pico de arranque.

También debes tener en cuenta que la batería debe ser de *ciclo profundo* para que dure en el tiempo, sino en unos pocos días quedará totalmente inservible.


----------

